# Color Genetics Book?



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Are there any books out there on color and genetics in the German Shepherd? A co-worker of mine has a very nice book on Shelties, I was wondering if there was one for GSDs too.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I know this question is from a while back, but I'd recommend Malcolm Willis' book, 'The German Shepherd Dog: a Genetic History'. It's not just color genetics, but that is in there too.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll second that recommendation. Great book if you're at all interested in GSD genetics.


----------

